# Soelaas bieden vs. brengen



## dawdaw

Is de juiste vorm soelaas brengen of soelaas bieden? Ik ben beide tegengekomen en woordenboeken helpen niet...

De hele zin is:

"Een verschuiving van prioriteiten van louter voedselbedeling tot de functie van voorspraak zou echter soelaas kunnen brengen."

Het is in de context van mijn masterproef en ik ben een Vlaming die door Vlamingen geavaleerd gaat worden .


----------



## YellowOnline

Geëvalueerd ipv. geavaleerd hoop ik 

Het is 'soelaas bieden' tot zover ik weet. 'Soelaas brengen' lijkt mij een soort contaminatie.


----------



## dawdaw

Thx,

en ja inderdaad geëvalueerd. Behalve als ik iets niet weet over mijn promotor


----------



## thomas_1703

Ik zou ook zeggen soelaas bieden, ik denk dat dat de meest gangbare vorm is, maar dat beide goed zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

YellowOnline said:


> Geëvalueerd ipv. geavaleerd hoop ik
> 
> Het is 'soelaas bieden' tot zover ik weet. 'Soelaas brengen' lijkt mij een soort contaminatie.


Zou best wel eens kunnen kloppen. Nu, volgens onzetaal.nl:


> De oudste betekenis van _soelaas_ is 'troost, verlichting'. Tegenwoordig komt het vooral voor in de combinatie _soelaas bieden_ (soms ook _brengen_, _geven_), die 'helpen' betekent


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Zou best wel eens kunnen kloppen. Nu, volgens onzetaal.nl:



Ook 'troost' ("solatium") is iets dat ik eerder zal bieden als brengen of geven.


----------



## eno2

Soelaas bieden


----------

